# Anyone have experience with 25F chain?



## TraditionalTool (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm almost getting my carving bar setup, and just got my sprockets, chains, and Cannon quarter tip carving bar. I got one loop of 25F (fullhouse) chain, and it's really nice looking stuff.

I have heard that it is good for smoothing, and I can see why, as it alternates the chisels on every other link.

Seems limited on where this chain can be purchased.

I was curious what experience folks here have with working with the 25F chain, and where do you buy it? The loop I have I got from Jamie Doeren. I looked on Bailys but didn't see it listed.

My application is a bit different as I will be using this to cut dovetail joinery on a log home, but will be carving some with it also.

Regards,
TT


----------



## TraditionalTool (Jun 14, 2009)

*This is what it looks like!*

Here's a picture of the chain mentioned.


----------



## B_Turner (Jun 14, 2009)

I haven't tried that chain, but for small tips and boring the new Stihl 13RMS seems like the way to go as it is designed to go around the tip better.


----------

